

Ask HN: Is there any mobile messaging app that requires no phone number? - aimhb

I&#x27;ve found plenty of mobile messaging apps (LINE, Viber, WhatsApp) but they all require a phone number. Are there any that just have a username?
======
gtk40
Google Messenger? (Although Google accounts try really hard to get your phone
number, I don't know that it's ever required).

Anything XMPP based.. you could just use any old XMPP server and client.

